# AcroRip Manual



## bobntoms (Apr 1, 2016)

Does anyone know where I can get a free copy of the AcroRip users manual. I have version 8.2.6 and I am trying to figure out, when I'm using my UV Printer, how do I get the lamp to go over the entire printed area? I am printing unidirectional, but still comes out with part of the print not cured. Thank you for your time.


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

Here its manual:


```
http://e-apix.com/home1/Manual.zip?PHPSESSID=a32db0585fffedec1e948513d9d0e05a
```


----------



## mattnz (Jan 19, 2014)

If it is similar to our A3 sized one, the right 5cm won't print, stick to 270mm print width and it will be fine. They explain this in the videos we received with our printer.


----------



## azmunkey (Nov 7, 2020)

Does anyone know the settings in AcroRip for an Epson P400?


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

Which settings do you ask?


----------



## azmunkey (Nov 7, 2020)

The drop down menu that lists the printers. P400 is not on that list.


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

What version do you have there?


----------



## azmunkey (Nov 7, 2020)

9.3


----------



## jimdtg (Oct 29, 2013)

azmunkey said:


> 9.3


9.0.3 not have P400 yet.


----------



## myql (Jan 4, 2019)

For Acro9, you can use R2000 as the driver
For Acro10, it is built in, as P400


----------



## jonathanandriamanant (11 mo ago)

Hello all. 
I've a problem to config acrorip and my A3 UV printer 2850.when I launch a test print, all is doing fine but when I launch a print on acrorip my printer just make a simulation print, the UV is off, I think it's a config problem between acrorip and my printer.


----------

